# TVS 2300 or a Procharger *LS2*



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

i am seriously considering one of these, but i am not certain which one of these makes better power. did some research on them, but i am not quiet satisfied with what i read. everyone is backing their purchase. 

so my question, given all the variables to be the same on the car, which one of these chargers would come up on top? by how much hp? and whichone would be a better product for squeezing more and what will be its limit? and which has a quality/longitivity over other?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Depends what your after. Do you want to fight for traction off the line or higher in the rpm range? I have n/a, s/c, and turbo if you can't tell by my screen name. Personally, i'd say build a turbo kit. Plan on taking the TVS off of my IRL in favor of a turbo down the road. The first two gears are useless and it will put on a smoke show up to 60mph. Not a good way to win races. To me GTO's don't need any help down low and a roots blower would be overkill under 60mph. I think they need the most help from 40mph up. Never was a fan of centrifugal s/c so that's why i say turbo.


----------



## ctsvmapper (Oct 28, 2011)

"Never was a fan of centrifugal s/c so that's why i say turbo" Is not a good reason to say the least. Please share.

To the OP: Consider the following.

The TVS roots has made leaps and bounds in efficiency and delivering upper Horsepower within the last few years. The TVS is, for the most part a one day install. One has to realize the high TQ as mentioned due to the set boost being constant (similar to a good turbo setup btw...there is plenty of delivered tq as well, with a good A/R choice) I myself am not a fan of the 'electric drill' sound, but thats no reason to say otherwise, just keep the sound in mind however. Intercooling is only done with water-cooling, heat IAT generation is of most concern with this setup. 
There is also whipple/twin screw types, you could look at.

Centrifugal's, such as procharger believe it or not are very efficient w/ air to air inter-cooling. This setup leaves the drivability (low rpm) for the most part, alone. These setups are High HP. The lower tq leaves more ability for more boost as the low end/high boost ratio is 'gentler' on engine parts, than a Roots type. -you can get away with more so to speak. And you will usually see the higher HP numbers to go along with it. If you desire beyond the light to light, this type will usually win giving higher hp at high rpm. (who cares if you have 500ft /lbs at 3000 rpm when your racing, your hovering around 6400rpm (in every gear)... Gearing is more important and valuable than TQ (but thats a separate discussion)
Prochargers can be loud, even at idle, but they offer helical gear-sets as an option (quieter).
Also to note, Tuning a Procharger/ centrifugal is very easy as belt driven leaves certain rpm = certain boost. Probably the friendliest out of the three on tuning. A tuner has a lot of choice on optimization as well as 'trickery' if your ecm and components are not ideal. Belt slippage is sometimes an issue, but this just means you chose the incorrect head unit / pulley setup. Cog is another option.

Turbos are of course, the most efficient, and can yield the most tq and hp out of the mentioned.
The only things I can say is the power is incredible and the sound is addictive. But, this comes at a price. An Incorrect setup turbo choice to match the engine setup = disappointing. The plumbing is much more intense, especially if this is a custom job (no kits). Tuning for turbos can be a battle and a half, and never be optimized, not that most would notice they still have some left on the table however. If you have access to a GOOD tuner, making a turbo setup drivable and a monster when laying into it, you should be ok.

As 87GN says ' Depends what your after ' does hold merit.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

great points, and that is why i decided not to pull the trigger on tvs couple of weeks ago. i wanted turbo, but it seems they are more of a hussle than anything else. my coworker has a turbo setup on his car that he installed,but he's been having many isues with tunning and afterwards. and some other people i know. another one of my friend burned his car on highway due to turbo blowing up.i want to get the procharger because it is more similar to turbo than tvs. one thing is i want to spend more time driving this car than actually working on it.

what would be the numbers i could gain with custome tune, LT kooks no cats, with procharger and very decent cams? some tell me i can get close to 700HP to the rear wheels and over. seems a lil to high to me but i would be happy with 650 for sure?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

and cts special thanks for taking time to type so much to clarfy all the points. much appriciated. helped a lot


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

ctsvmapper said:


> "Never was a fan of centrifugal s/c so that's why i say turbo" Is not a good reason to say the least. Please share.


To me a centrifugal is basically a turbo with less performance. Turbo is driven off exhaust and is free power. Centrifugal is belt driven and takes power to spin. I would not want to keep spending time and money to change the oil every few thousand miles either. I do love roots blowers but imo a v-8 doesn't need all that torque down low. As i said, the tvs on my 4 banger is fun but just spins under 60. Great way to get torque on a small motor though.

I think the reason people are having problems with the turbo systems is an experienced tuner and cheap parts. For some reason people want the cheapest turbo you can buy along with cheap accessories. Nobody does that with an s/c. The reason there are not cheap s/c kits is because they would lack quality. Grab a ball bearing ceramic turbo, tial blow offs and waste gates, and a quality i/c and their will not be problems. A quality turbo kit for a v-8 will be around 6k. No getting around it. I did it on my GN and have no problems, or maintenance. The turbo parts i have picked out for my 4 cylinder IRL will be around 5k. The smaller parts are less money but top notch quality. If people wouldn't cut corners on turbo builds they'd be happy.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

True 87, my coworker did go the cheap route.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

what would be the choice of headers to go along with a procharger, 1 7/8 or 1 3/4? what will produce bigger gains?


----------

